# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft State and temp Records in PeopleSoft

## admin

1. State record at any point of time has only single line information, as it's driven by the Process Instance. While temp table can have multiple rows.

2. State record had only single instance, while the temp table can have maximum of 99 instances.

3. State record is used for restart logic.

4. State record can be used for dynamically calling AE section, by adding AE_SECTION, AE_APPLID as fields. Temp table can not be used.

The Temp table data is available only for the duration of run. Hence when the program is aborted the data stored in Temp table is lost and you can not restart the program from that particular point. Hence the statement I used is correct that State record can only be used for re-start logic.

If you create a sql table as State Record - data will be stored in the database. If at any point of time, App Engine programs stops, you can continue from that point on provided Restart is enabled. This is called the restart logic. With restart enabled, you don't have to run app. engine program all over again. For this to be true, state record cannot be a derived record. It has to be a sql table.

Temp. table is primarily used for set processing. If there are several users running the program at the same time, copies of tables are created in order to process in parallel. Temp. Table lives only until the program runs and is dissolved immediately after.

Adapted Notes from Answers by peoplesoftfirendly, Vaibhav.

Source: http://www.geekinterview.com/question_details/1704

Note: This notes is user contributed. There is no guarantee that answers will be accurate. Please use it at your own risk.

----------


## prd8340

hi ....
Can any one post interview questions for peoplesoft HRMS?
Thank you

----------

